# Vans



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

After 18 years of driving Dodge pickups I am seriously considering buying a van.

I have been looking both at the Chevy express 2500 and the ford 2500 does anyone have opinions on either? I am leaning towards the Chevy just seems to ride and look a little better.

I have no really opinions on either as I am a Dodge man, but they do not make vans anymore and when they did they were ugly and not well made. I am not consider a sprinter just not what I am looking for.

I am shopping for a 08 or 09 most I have looked at have around 20k-30k miles on them and are certified with the warranty to 100k. I am basically trying to downsize my payment going into what I assume will be a slow to average winter as it was last year.

Any opinions are valued,

cheers.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey Mak,
I've always been a Ford guy myself. The F-250 has always been a good workhorse van, can handle a decent amount of weight, tow a trailer and isn't too bad on gas. The F-150 is a little weak and the F-350 is a gas guzzler. 

Nice to see you around and glad to hear your doing well. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I have a e-150 and a GMC 350, the GMC is bigger and I like the ride better. The GMC is a better over all van than the Ford and I really hate to say that because I have always gone with Ford.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Good to see you roaming the halls Mak. 

Much like with most things it will come down to personal preference and it sounds like you prefer the Chevy's over the Ford. 

I have always preferred Chevy vans over Ford vans. I have a GMC and I am due for a newer one and will look for anther GMC or Chevy.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

One thing to note is the GMC sliding door is a lot harder to close that the ford.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Good to see you roaming the halls Mak.
> 
> Much like with most things it will come down to personal preference and it sounds like you prefer the Chevy's over the Ford.
> 
> I have always preferred Chevy vans over Ford vans. I have a GMC and I am due for a newer one and will look for anther GMC or Chevy.



I agree but the Fords seem to be cheaper a little or I can get less miles on the used one for the money.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Search Auto Trader like I did. I got a used 08 Ford E 250 in Feb of 09 for just under 15k out the door with 15 thousand miles on it. I'd been looking for a year and decided to jump on this one when I saw a deal. There seems to be a rental company that sells the exact optioned vans with about the same number of miles in the area..........


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I found the Chevy Express (aka GMC Savanna) line a much more comfortable and softer ride than the Ford E series, but that could have changed on more recent models (our last Savanna was 2005).

BTW, good move to a van from a pick-up :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I bought a 2002 chevy cargo with 10,000 miles last year. Have been very happy with it. Check with some dealerships that buy from government auctions, they may able to find you a very good vehicle with low miles and low price.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Made the plunge, got a slightly used 2010 Express 2500. 15k on it for just under $18k

Shelves are built using the spec from the Adrian Steel ones and installed. Cargo topper rack was bought and will be picked up this week and installed. Bulkhead Partition maybe this week off craigslist if not ordering new.

Insurance went down and as well my payment, now just have to get used to driving in a van.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a GMC van and would buy another in a heartbeat... Get it heartbeat. 

Crickets


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Made the plunge, got a slightly used 2010 Express 2500. 15k on it for just under $18k
> 
> Shelves are built using the spec from the Adrian Steel ones and installed. Cargo topper rack was bought and will be picked up this week and installed. Bulkhead Partition maybe this week off craigslist if not ordering new.
> 
> Insurance went down and as well my payment, now just have to get used to driving in a van.


Good for you Mak, going to put your little logo guy on it? He always makes me smile!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Good for you Mak, going to put your little logo guy on it? He always makes me smile!


Yeah some time after the first, need to see how winter lines up before spending to much to deck it out. I may get a temp magnet sign in the time being.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

RCP said:


> Good for you Mak, going to put your little logo guy on it? He always makes me smile!


Me too I love that little dude!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I seem to find a tonne of astro's out here. They're a dime a dozen and easy to repair.

Depending on how much room you need it may or may not work since they're not as long as the longer work vans like the fords etc.

I love mine, and now that I've made the switch to a Van I'm never looking back :thumbsup:


----------

